

Financial Modelling for Startups - Madintelligence
http://www.madintelligence.com/financial-modelling-question-page/

======
Madintelligence
If anybody would leave feedback so I can improve the content I would be very
thankful.

~~~
blazzar
A couple of items that would help the initial page:

\- the page title would be better represented as "Financial Modelling Ebook"
or similar

\- a simple book image with the book title would be a quick way of making it
obvious what you offering

~~~
Madintelligence
Just updated. The response to this has been way beyond my wildest thoughts.
Thank you!

~~~
blazzar
Those updates would also be good on the sales web page.

